# Ballast hall



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is that kid trying to rig a relay to switch between 2 ballasts!!!! I knew it. HA


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> This is that kid trying to rig a relay to switch between 2 ballasts!!!! I knew it. HA


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So to be a pot grower you have to be a hack electrician, plumber, carpenter, rigger, gardner, and chemist.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> This is that kid trying to rig a relay to switch between 2 ballasts!!!! I knew it. HA


This is exactly what I thought as soon as I saw it!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Now that's awesome :laughing:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So forgive my ignorance on this subject, but do all grow lights use the remote ballast type of setup? Is it something that's a factory assembly that you plug and play, or is it field assembled, hence all the hackery shown in the pics?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

What astounds me is how these players can imagine not coming up on the Poco's 'radar' when the meter is moving so fast.

And digital meters can be remotely polled so as to reveal that the residence is using an almost steady state level of juice -- round the clock. Which would be an absolutely sure sign that 'plant feeding' is under way.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Electric_Light said:


>


Even better:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Now that weed is recreationally legal in Oregon, I've heard of a good number of grow operation jobs coming around where people are actually calling professional electrical contractors to do the wiring.

That is definitely an improvement.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

In the first picture, those look like MOTs.

God those things are dangerous.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> So to be a pot grower you have to be a hack electrician, plumber, carpenter, rigger, gardner, and chemist.


And actually learn more in the processes while enjoying it compared to school. No wonder we're screwed.



FWIW they also need to stop prosecuting people for growing pot. Clearly we aren't going to win the drug war.


----------



## sparkalot317 (Jul 19, 2015)

What about high out t5 or t8 electric ballest are they strong enough? Really seems like a lot of work and money when you could just throw those up instead? I'm not sure if you can though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkalot317 (Jul 19, 2015)

Seems like all those ballest would create heat? They seem close together. I've never seen but a one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

